

Hacker meetup #2 for UK based hackers (London, this Friday) - ian

After this thread on news.yc (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79164) we hosted a meetup in London for UK based hackers. Around 40 people came along including one from as far as Italy. The Hypernumbers guys kindly donated a projector so we had some short demos and then went out for a meal.<p>There was a lot of enthusiasm to turn it into a regular monthly event and we've finally got round to setting that up - the next at 7pm this Friday (April 18th). Everyone who came last time already knows about it but I put this up here for any new members of this community.<p>If you'd like to come along just drop me an email [ian at songkick] or sign up to the Facebook group or Groupspaces group (Groupspaces is created by one of the hackers who came to the meetup so we're testing it for them).<p>http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6677098162<p>http://groupspaces.com/ukhackers/join/<p>The goal is for hackers to meet up and discuss cool projects and get feedback on ideas - much like the atmosphere at a YC dinner. It's not focused on general entrepreneurship/business/VC stuff - for that there are already some great meetups e.g. Open Coffee.<p>Hope to see a few new faces on Friday.
======
sharpshoot
Cool, Snaptalent crew will be there as well. Come meet some more UK YC
startups... I know WebMynd are also in town.

------
maryrosecook
Yep, count me in. Looking forward to it.

------
danw
Sounds great, I'll try to pop along

------
babul
will try for the next one.

